#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2015-11-02
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Pici> .
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2015-11-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<jcole62> Yello!
<swaveck> Greetings Ubuntu team and fans !
<dpm> welcome everyone o/
<dpm> all set for the opening plenary?
<DanChapman> o/
<Guest42341> am i late?
<Guest42341> is it over yet? :(
<DanChapman> Guest42341: not started yet :-)
<DanChapman> ~15mins
<Guest42341> phew :D
<James_Mulholland> Hi DanChapman :)
<James_Mulholland> Hi all!
<Guest42341> sup
<mhall119> hi everyone!
<mhall119> o/
<DanChapman> Hey James_Mulholland o/
<Guest42341> who is this mark guy?
<mhall119> just some guy who works at Canonical
<Guest42341> i see
<DanChapman> :-)
<Ozzyboshi_> michael hall?
<mhall119> no, I'm Michael Hall, Mark is someone else
<Ozzyboshi_> mak shuttle
 * Guest42341 -14 min
<Ozzyboshi_> to the take off?
<Guest42341> to the lift off
 * Ozzyboshi_ slaps pietroalbini around a bit with a large fishbot
<pietroalbini> uh?
<Guest42341> omg my dog is chewing my balloons
<popey> Is that an euphemism?
<mhall119> I hope not, that sounds awful
<swaveck> better than chewing some cats :)
<balloons> everyone should have their own balloons. Just keep the dog away from them
<Guest42341> oh LOL!!
<Guest42341> balloons,
<Ridgewing> Ola !
<jcole62> OLAAAA
<jcole62> from za!
<cheerockie> Cześć, from PL!
<Ridgewing> Is MShuttleworth doing his video , yet ?
<jahdone> yo
<Guest42341> he's at makeup
<balloons> should begin in a bout 5 mins
<jahdone> cool
<Ridgewing> Awesome !
<Ridgewing> Tell me when the video's live, cheers !
<Sharif> where is everybody
<jcole62> Go Mark go!
<jcole62> im keen for dev apps next
<Ridgewing> I'm scurrying 'round doing reddit posts ...
<dpm> hi all, good to see more folks joining in :)
<QUESTION> hi all
<QUESTION> :D
<AmarSingh> hi
 * olli waves
<peter_muszynski> hi everyone
 * ogra_ taps foot
<dholbach> go go go! :)
<UBUFAN2K15> has started???
<core_apps_police> 14:00 UTC, somebody is late ...
<omgCATS> it's over
<omgCATS> you are late
<Pigia> :D
<alecu> hello!
<peter_muszynski> starting soooooon....
<chris97pl> It should start now
<UBUFAN2K15> omgCATS: oh okay thank you
<UBUFAN2K15> sad i missed
<omgCATS> UBUFAN2K15, i was joking! :D
<sabdfl> hello all
<tassos> Go go!
<omgCATS> hi mark
<omgCATS> sabdfl, are you still at the make up?
<hancev> hello when is the keynote from now?
<omgCATS> and live
<mhall119> going live now
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Hi Mark, I spend 3 or 4 hours a week doing the Q&A posts on reddit and ubuntu-discourse. I never get paid for these, but after recent surgery I realise that, sometimes, even if it's the reddit gold that I need to make 'posting easier' - I believe that I form an active contribution to the Ubuntu social experience. My Question is that I would wish to continue spending hours doing the posts but I need $30 to have 
<popey> #dd4814
<ogra_> popey, thats the totally wrong colour :P
<vitimiti> I'm in a really noisy place and I can barely hear it T_T
<omgCATS> yeah the sound volume is a little bit low
<mhall119> ogra_: dd4814 is correct: http://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<popey> or indeed, http://dd4814.com/ :)
<kyrofa> Hmm... I apparently can't watch this without flash in firefox?
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: continued #2: continue spending hours doing the posts but I need $30 to have reddit gold for a year. Would you seriously consider affording me that stipend - as I believe it is well worth it to the active community in reddit and  Ubuntu discourse ? signed Nathan
<ogra_> mhall119, but i want #77216f !
<popey> Ridgewing, we have a process for applying for funds
<popey> Ridgewing, http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<mhall119> ogra_: why do you hate community? :)
<Ridgewing> popey: Ok, thanks,  - I'll latch onto that, cheers.
<Ridgewing> popey: Can I do a different question, then ?
<ogra_> mhall119, because i am canonical ! as usual :P
<mhall119> Ridgewing: I'm not sure we're going to have time for Q&A, but if we do you're not limited to just one
<mhall119> ogra_: you evil corporate overlord
 * ogra_ sends out the snappy skynet drones to mhall119 
 * mhall119 is looking forward to watching all those Show & Tell sessions next week
<hancev> man you should buy a real microphone
<ogra_> (to fill up the GE fridge ... it called for it !)
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Looking back at the 2013 Stallman video from Muktware where Ubuntu was refered to as SPYWARE by RMS, simply because you have to turn off the shopping lens option in the settings. My question is what does Mark think of that much refered to spat with Jono Bacon in 2013 (?), what does he feel about RM's views in general concerning Ubuntu (?) and, would a simple option to turn off this setting that could be "asked"
<ogra_> Ridgewing, that option exists since3 2013
<Ridgewing> QUESTION continued : .... Ubiquity to allay any fears the Libre software community has about this important issue (?)
<mhall119> Ridgewing: it's all a moot point with the changes in Unity 8
<ogra_> and yeah, what mhall119 said ...
<ogra_> unity8 makes that moot
<popey> (unity7 ships in 16.04 for years, so it's potentially moot, not yet moot)
<ogra_> well, the config option exists for unity7
<alecu> Enjoy the summit, and eat your vegetables!
<vitimiti> Still, you can deactivate it in the settings
 * tsdgeos_web claps
<mhall119> technical difficulties, please stand by
<omgCATS> omg you've lost mark!!!
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Slightly easier, this one. What input can the community have on "Suggesting extra products" for the Ubuntu store on the Ubuntu website ?
<mhall119> omgCATS: well we know he's in Prague *somewhere*
<omgCATS> :))
<ogra_> dont yu have some intermittant music ?
<cm-t> Ridgewing, i beleive the privacy issue was not about shopping lense but about every lens that fetch internet without getting noticed in home lense. Unity8 seems to work in a different way, you select a scope or a agregator scope
<nhaines> ogra_: yes, but it's all in Ogg Vorbis format and nothing plays that.  :)
 * Ridgewing sends out a search team to find Mark .......................
<dholbach> ogra_, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkxFhFRFDA
<skay> 200 Mark OK
<rickspencer3> skay, lol
<mhall119> cm-t: in theory it's about every remote content scope, in practice people only cared about Amazon
 * ogra_ slaps dholbach 
<Ridgewing> #crickets in-background
<vitimiti> This is the first time I'm watching Mark live
<cm-t> Mhall119, true
<vitimiti> I actually like the Amazon scope
<cm-t> mark wearing his movember stuff :)
<mhall119> I like the wikipedia and github scopes
<dragoscriste> hi
<vitimiti> mhall119, those too
<AsimRaza110> hello
<Ridgewing> The video's a bit jerkey .
<mhall119> and google drive scope, combined with local files scope
<Ridgewing> Anyone else ?
<vitimiti> mhall119, but if I try to install the github one, these are uninstalled on Unity7: ubuntu-desktop unity unity-scope-home unity-tweak-tool :I
<omgCATS> old image LOL
<mhall119> vitimiti: hmmm, that's not good, sounds like a package version conflict somewhere
<omgCATS> ewww
<vitimiti> mhall119, I'm on edge right now, but happened on stable, too, I don't know why, really
<mhall119> vitimiti: you mean xenial/wily?
<omgCATS> better
<vitimiti> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> we don't have edge or stable
<ogra_> convergence !!
<vitimiti> I meant xenial, yes
<mhall119> omgCATS: that's prettier isn't it :)
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> yes yes yes
<omgCATS> mhall119,  yeah )
<gangsar> hello. werewolf \m/
<dholbach> if you have questions for Mark, bring them up and make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<vitimiti> Convergence is looking so pretty already
<popey> \o/ Daniel Wood
<Ozzyboshi_> i think it would be better to ask the user if he wants explicitly to use amazon aggregator scope
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Ubuntu Online Summit Intro and Mark Shuttleworth's Opening Keynote | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22614/mark-shuttleworth-uos-opening-keynote/
<nhaines> I am already looking forward to lunch after my session.  :)
<cm-t> i know that desktop :')
<dpm> we're collecting the questions and Mark will be answering them after the keynote. So if you've got any, please remember to prepend them with QUESTION
<vitimiti> QUESTION: is there any news on whether WhatsApp will arrive Ubuntu phone or not?
<ogra_> vitimiti, up to whatsapp really
<Ridgewing> Question: Would Canonical consider doing a "Fat-big Convergency party" for Ubuntu-users , in 2016, to err, converge ? Kinda like a UDS - but just a party for Ubuntuists !
<vitimiti> I just need it because of my family
<omgCATS> QUESTION: any plans for an ubuntu home router?
<mhall119> Ridgewing: UbuCon in January out in California :)
<nhaines> QUESTION: Are you happy with the pace of Ubuntu phone hardware development worldwide?
<gangsar> hello
<nhaines> Ridgewing: yes, Ubucon Summit in Pasadena California is going to be awesome, and you're invited too.  :)
<mhall119> Ridgewing: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22611/ubucon-summit-organization/
<Ridgewing> mhall119: Here in Europe, we were all thinking about one in London.
<vitimiti> I'd love so much to be able to attend one of those summits
<nhaines> QUESTION: What's the next form factor for Ubuntu and why is it a smartwatch?
<mhall119> Ridgewing: there's another UbuCon happening in Europe
<mhall119> nhaines: :-P
<cm-t> haha
<Ridgewing> mhall119: Yeah ? Where ?
<ogra_> Ridgewing, https://svij.org/blog/2015/06/05/announcing-ubucon-europe-2016/
<nhaines> mhall119: I think he's the only one I haven't asked yet.  :)
<mhall119> ^ there
<Ridgewing> ok, cheers.
<cm-t> haha pebblebuntu, would love it :')
 * ogra_ tickles sturmflut with a snappy skynet antenna 
 * balloons puts on tinfoil hat and hums quietly
<omgCATS> QUESTION: any plans on bringing apps to home routers? i would like to install an irc server on my router from the store
<Ridgewing> #Drones ! When do they get accepted into the postal service ?
<vitimiti> omgCATS, that'd be woah
<ogra_> omgCATS, yes, snappy brings that feature
<dobey> omgCATS: put an irc server in the store, and install it, then :)
<ogra_> omgCATS, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/+snap/ircproxy
<omgCATS> :))
<vitimiti> Nice
<ogra_> ;)
<l_ukasz> [QUESTION] Ubuntu convergence, Mir/Wayland, containers - Ubuntu 16.04 or later?
<omgCATS> noice
<mhall119> l_ukasz: that's not really a question
<dobey> "+snap" ?
<Ridgewing> ogra_: Is ubuntucon.eu your website, then ?
<nhaines> l_ukasz: those are already in Ubuntu now.  \o/
<ogra_> dobey, yeah ... LP builds your snaps now :)
<ogra_> Ridgewing, nope
<Ridgewing> k
<nhaines> Snappy is a pretty awesome idea.
<dobey> ogra_: neat. too bad phone isn't snaps yet
<AmarSingh> QUESTION: Can we expect any more Ubuntu devices on the market soon (phones, tablets etc)?
<ogra_> dobey, bright is the future !
<dobey> good thing i have these joo janta 200 super-chromatic peril-sensitive sunglasses
<l_ukasz> nhaines: I mean on relatively stable solution for the end user set by default.
<Ridgewing> Snapcraft is the new packaging tool, then COOL.
<ogra_> it is and it is awesome :)
<core_apps_police> where we can discuss the chromium or firefox for the next LTS?
<mhall119> core_apps_police: #ubuntu-desktop or their mailinglist, the discussion is already started I think
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Shall Mark be using a Mycroft IOT home-hub in his Isle of Man house ?
<l_ukasz> core_apps_police: I never understood these discussions. It seems to me that Firefox is a good option as the default browser. You can always install another.
<vitimiti> Firefox seems to behave better with my RAM, that's for sure, so I'm staying with it whether the default is FF or Chromium
<mhall119> l_ukasz: default app selection is always being re-evaluated
<dobey> webbrowser-app is the new default browser
<l_ukasz> vitimiti: +1
<Yahn> dobey: for desktop Ubuntu
<Yahn> ?
<vitimiti> I'd love to use webbrowser-app but I'm still missing extensions (specifically ad block) and being able to download files without needing another browser
<dobey> i'm pretty sure it'll be the default for Ubuntu Personal
<mhall119> dobey: you're stirring up trouble now :)
<dobey> heh
<mhall119> vitimiti: downloading files is indeed a big obstacle with the current webbrowser-app
<justCarakas> QUESTION aren't you scared mycrosoft will steal ubuntu's thunder with continium
<vitimiti> mhall119, yeah, I could bare not having ad block, but the download...
<mhall119> vitimiti: I also miss view source
<Ridgewing> what's continium ?
<ogra_> justCarakas, they copy us ! thats the biggest honor they can give us ;)
<dobey> i couldn't deal with not having ad blocking
<mhall119> Ridgewing: it's Microsoft's implementation of convergence
<vitimiti> mhall119, oh, yeah, that's important for some people
<dobey> downloading, i can use wget if i need to
<Ridgewing> oh ok , that's a baddie thing !
<mhall119> dobey: yeah, but that requires a copy/paste and window switch
<vitimiti> dobey, yeah, me too, but I'm not very good at using it and I end up using FF for downloads
<ogra_> Ridgewing, nah, it isnt, it just proves that our ideas are right :)
<jcole62> anywhere where i can watch this after live?
<dobey> mhall119: well, that's nowhere near as bad as what's required to block ads in webbrowser-app :)
<AmarSingh> it'll be on the ubuntu on air youtube channel I think
<Yahn> jcole62, it'll be on the youtube channel
<mhall119> jcole62: same place, the live video will be replaced by a normal youtube embeded video
<dobey> jcole62: the same youtube url where it's live
<nhaines> jcole62: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru6cQMEt52s
<Yahn> where you're watching it now
<ogra_> jcole62, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru6cQMEt52s should have it
<jcole62> Thanks @mhall119
<jcole62> thanks guys
<jcole62> cheers
<vitimiti> Hahaha, massive answer
<dobey> same for all the session videos. the live url is the same as the post-watching url
 * omgCATS waiting the phone updates
<mhall119> yup, everything on summit.ubuntu.com will be available to re-watch later
<Ridgewing> he's lost me now . LXD ? what is that - a Lexus ?
<Yahn> most of this is over my head
<nhaines> mhall119: for only $9.99 pay-per-view right?
<mhall119> Ridgewing: it's a control daemon for LXC (Linux Containers)
<Yahn> Ridgewing: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/lxd
<mhall119> nhaines: I can get it to you for $4.99 ;)
<balloons> It's lowe overhead virtualization
<kyrofa> Ridgewing, allows for lxc container migration in openstack, etc.
<Ridgewing> ok, thanks.
<mhall119> \o/ Community Council
 * mhall119 hugs them all
<popey> woah!
<Yahn> will Mark be doing a Q&A?
<popey> That's rather nice of him to say.
<AmarSingh> yeah i think so
<Yahn> AmarSingh, same format as the regular Ubuntu-on-Air? ie QUESTION:
<AmarSingh> yeah, a few people have asked questions already, myself included ;)
<AmarSingh> same format
<vitimiti> QUESTION: Are there any plans on recovering the Ubuntu One cloud? I liked it a lot
<Shankey> Canonical when we will see 4g ubuntu phones in india??
 * Ridgewing shudders as he realises who's re-iterating the Questions.
<dobey> vitimiti: no, the cloud storage isn't coming back
<vitimiti> Aw, thank you
<Yahn> vitimiti: I think the infrastructure still exists. My guess is if/when Ubuntu on devices takes off then we'll see a return
<dobey> Shankey: i don't know which phone is in india, or what the frequenecies are there, but the meizu mx4 has 4g i think
<omgCATS> QUESTION: any ubuntu phone news?
<Yahn> doeby, the Meizu is not being sold anymore
<dobey> vitimiti: the server was open sourced, and you can take it and run it yourself
<Ridgewing> sabdfl: Good video - I'm from the Isle of Man opening an OpenSource-suite in an IOM-gov-run-community-center. We'd love you to come and open it when your next on the Island ?
<vitimiti> dobey, thank you, but I can barely run FF with 5 tabs open already on this notebook
<Shankey> i know meizu mx4 is in india..but its only avaliable with android OS i need ubuntu edition. the whole users are waitng for ubuntu phone in india
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Lets get down to basics - WHEN is the Ubuntu convergence phone aiming for delivery ?
<mhall119> Shankey: the Ubuntu edition was probably available to ship to India, before they sold out
<kyrofa> vitimiti, yeah you need a server :)
<kyrofa> vitimiti, ownCloud is an option as well
<vitimiti> kyrofa, yeah, I don't have anything but a small, cheap notebook
<Yahn> QUESTION: Aside from convergence, what are some of the key differentiators between Ubuntu on phones and the competition (iOS, Android) for your average consumer?
<Shankey> If anyone here is associated with canonical or in touch with there developers please pass on this message to them "please bring ubuntu phone to india" i dont want android at all
<Yahn> Shankey, Ubuntu phones are already sold in India through snapdeal.com
<mhall119> Shankey: Bq phones are available in India
<dobey> exactly
<nhaines> I wish that rms would stop being right about basically everything.
<vitimiti> He isn't right about something, he forgets part of freedom is choice, and I like Steam
<clr> QUESTION: How long before we see a functional desktop on Snappy with all the basic desktop apps
<jcastro> o/
<Shankey> That BQ aquaris is Ok But its hardware is not upto the mark atleast there should be 4g support..because 4g android  phones are cheaper than ubuntu phones...
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What do you think about the Ubports project?
<mhall119> a secure, app-enabled home router would be awesome
<dobey> Shankey: tell your provider you want ubuntu
<nhaines> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Personal enable a desktop Ubuntu experience on a device like a Raspberry Pi Model 2?
<nhaines> jcastro: good morning!
<Ridgewing> lost the video, very jerkey ....
<Ridgewing> rickspencer3: HI Rick are you there ?
<nhaines> I would totally be happy with an OpenWRT-style snappy router.  :)
<nhaines> I would like a nethack snap.
 * ogra_ would prefer a ufw snap router :)
<Shankey> providers are giving more stress on android..thats the main issue
<dobey> nhaines: build one ;)
<nhaines> dobey: I'm the last person that anybody wants to build a router.  ;)
<Ridgewing> rickspencer3: ping
<dobey> Shankey: canonical doesn't build hardware. tell your provider and handset makers that you want ubuntu. tell your friends to do the same.
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What is ubuntu touch strategy/plans to  fix the "users needs app and apps need users" problem?
<Yahn> QUESTION: Will we see a refreshed icon theme for 16.04 & Unity 7?
<bmullan> question - status Xenial of  LXD and  running openstack and openstack payloads all in LXC
<Shankey> my whole friends circle wants ubuntu...im so eager for ubuntu phones that am not even buying any phone just cz im waiting for ubuntu phone with good hardware specs by BQ or meizu
<mhall119> multitasking on Ubuntu phone is far better than Android, IMO
<kenvandine> mhall119, it really is
<dobey> privacy is certainly better on ubuntu than on android
<Ridgewing> bmullan: Ask QYESTION, in caps ... do nit again , but only have 10 mins left I think.
<Shankey> but there is no response from them..reguarding this
<AmarSingh> I'd love to see Unity 7 refreshed with Unity 8-like icons and themes
<bmullan> QUESTION - status Xenial of LXD and running openstack and openstack payloads all in LXC
<vitimiti> Shankey, http://www.snapdeal.com/products/mobiles-mobile-phones/filters/Form_s~Smartphones?sort=plrty&q=Form_s%3ASmartphones%7COperatingSystem_s%3AUbuntu%7C
<skay> I would love a tablet
<Yahn> Joey from OMG! Ubuntu! mentioned that we might see a new icon set land for 16.04
<vitimiti> So would I, skay
<ogra_> QUESTION: will we ship lxc and lxd by default everywhere in 16.04 ?
<skay> I have one that is too old for me to install ubuntu on
<mhall119> udsbotu is working \o/ thanks Pici
<udsbotu> mhall119: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * omgCATS slap udsbotu 
<ogra_> we really need to hook these IRC bots into mycroft to make them cleverer ;)
<mhall119> omgCATS: don't provoke the bots
<omgCATS> :)
<Shankey> @vitimiti - i Know that but its hardware is not well atleast it should have 4g...cz i have to do one time investment
<Yahn> Shankey, a BQ phone designed for Ubuntu convergence is due to be announced early next year
<mhall119> if you don't get your questions answered here, join any relevant sessions going on this week and ask them there
<mhall119> also don't forget that we have Jane Silber's Q&A at 1700 UTC tomorrow
<Ridgewing> sabdfl: "Classy revolution" ... that sounds sassy.
<vitimiti> mhall119, did he answer about WhatsApp? I think I missed it completely
<vitimiti> If he did*
<mhall119> vitimiti: yes
<dobey> vitimiti: whatsapp coming to ubuntu is up to whatsapp, not ubuntu. same answer as always :)
<Shankey> @yahn- what!!!! are you serious??....plz plz plz tell me its a brand new smartphone what are its specs??
<yoann54> will the mx4 still get updates ? i mean cauz it seems to be abandoned project by meizu
<nhaines> Shankey: it will be announced by BQ next year.
<tedg> We need T-shirts. Marx: Class Revolution, Mark: Classy Revolution
<vitimiti> dobey, ah, I didn't hear. I was hoping some news, thanks
<AmarSingh> There's no news on the specs yet
<nhaines> tedg: +1
<mhall119> yoann54: not abandoned, just replaced by a new model
<Yahn> Shankey, no specs or any details at this stage. Announcement hopefully sometime early next year
<Ridgewing> He needs to answer the question about the convergence phone delivery.
<Ridgewing> i.e. the date.
<ogra_> Ridgewing, "soon"
<mhall119> Ridgewing: device dates will be announced by the OEM, not by us
<nhaines> Ridgewing: November 18th gives a pretty good start to it.
<Ridgewing> that's not good enough.
<yoann54> a new model from meizu ?
<nhaines> Ridgewing: that's how all cell phones work.
<ogra_> Ridgewing, but thats the reality :)
<Shankey> @yahn- my waiting is extended
<nhaines> Although that reminds me that I need to harass the design team about getting the FCS wallpapers into the phone.  :)
<ogra_> Ridgewing, if both parties are pleased with the quality (oem as well as canonical) ... if you find that better to understand :)
<Ridgewing> nhaines: But it's "our" phone !
<ogra_> Ridgewing, no, we only make the SW
<yoann54> is nexus 4 the best quality/price device to try ubuntu touch ?
<divyesshyo> i want to know what are ubuntu's plan for mycroft
<ogra_> \o/
<AmarSingh> Mycroft has a show and tell on thursday I think
<ogra_> yippie !
<mhall119> yoann54: if you're in North America, yes
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<Yahn> nhaines, what are FCS wallpapers?
<nhaines> yoann54: only if you can't get ahold of a retail phone with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<dobey> yoann54: in the US, probahbly yes. in EU it's probably better to buy an official BQ device
<cm-t> Thanks you !
<yoann54> why north america ?
<divyesshyo> and h in there any new ubuntu phone under development
<who_me> Thank you Mark.
<wililupy> Thank you Mark.
<nhaines> Yahn: the alternate default wallpapers availble in Ubuntu 15.10 as part of the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase submissions.
<ksantacr> thank yous
<AmarSingh> Thanks all
<Ridgewing> yoann54: Think it is ! https://swappa.com/buy/nexus-4-unlocked
<vitimiti> Thank you, guys
<Yahn> nhaines, ah thanks
<dholbach> nice one!
<rickspencer3> thanks dpm
<mhall119> yoann54: because the Bq and Meizu phones aren't available here
<dpm> rickspencer3, \o/
<dpm> thanks everyone for joining and the great questions!
<divyesshyo> ya in india bq isn't available
<yoann54> but nexus 4 has better specs
<Yahn> argh I wish I had time to prepare some better questions
<nhaines> Thanks dpm, mhall119, and sabdfl for the opening keynote.  :)
<sabdfl> Ridgewing, sure, contact claire.newman@canonical.com
<sabdfl> cheers all
<sabdfl> have a great week
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://ubuntu.snapdeal.com/
<dholbach> davidcalle, oops
<dholbach> divyesshyo, http://ubuntu.snapdeal.com/
<Ridgewing> sabdfl: great video ! cheers for the reply.
<dpm> nhaines, yw, see you later on on your session :)
<nhaines> dpm: yay!  :)
<mhall119> btw, everybody please register at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/registration/ so we know how many folks are attending this online session
<mhall119> that will also allow you to mark any sessions you want to attend, and give you a personal schedule of them
<Yahn> so are we now on to App & Scope development?
<divyesshyo> sorry i mean to say meizu is not available in india  i need meizu mx4 in india
<davidcalle> Yahn, in #ubuntu-uos-appdev, yes
<mhall119> divyesshyo: I don't think the MX4 is available anywhere anymore
<Yahn> divyesshyo, the MX4 isn't being sold anywhere anymore
<Yahn> snap mhall119
<Shankey> thanx all
<pavakpaul> isn't it the time for Ubuntu-on-air?
<Shankey> nope
<Shankey> mark had left
<Shankey> you are 1 hour late approx.
<pavakpaul> I am asking about the QA thing which starts this time every time
<Ridgewing> Can someone direct me to the commmunity session, that is going on right now , please on youtube ?
<Yahn> pavakpaul, I don't think it's happening given that the online summit is on
<omgCATS> pavakpaul, check the shedule http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/2015-11-03/
<pavakpaul> ahh i see
<pavakpaul> thanks :)
<nhaines> pavakpaul: check the schedule for this week here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/
<nhaines> omgCATS: you beat me to it.  :)
<omgCATS> :D
<pavakpaul> I wasn't around here last 2 weeks so...
<Shankey> so meizu mx4 is not avaliable to purchase anymore??
<pavakpaul> didn't know
<Yahn> Shankey, no
<omgCATS> 18:00 - 18:55 UTC Community Team Q&A ( Community )
<pavakpaul> Shankey: not at the moment
<Shankey> @yahn-bad news for us
<Yahn> Shankey, I'm more interested in a phone designed from the ground up for Ubuntu
<Yahn> so hopefully the upcoming BQ device
<Shankey> i want ubuntu phone atleast which has 4g support thats it...i dont want any type of crappy whatsapp or any other app...just want ubuntu
<Yahn> Shankey, would you really need the speed that 4G offers if you don't have any applications to use it with?
<Shankey> yes i need it i know that alteast common apps will be avaliable...and i dont care of whatsapp
<Shankey> its all upto facebook whethr dey want to make it or not and im too much eager that if i meet mark shuttleworth i will convince him to launch high end ubuntu phones in india
<Yahn> Shankey, there aren't any high end Ubuntu phones anywhere, let alone India. At this stage it's just a waiting game
<Shankey> in Europe and china mx4 had hit flash sales but not in our country
<Shankey> canonical should know that india is 2nd biggest market for smartphones
<nhaines> Shankey: Canonical doesn't produce hardware.
<Yahn> Shankey, we're talking about a platform that is marketed for early adopters. It's still very early days
<Shankey> but atleast they can give suggestions to the providers or else they can look for more smartphones providers
<Shankey> Both BQ and meizu are not taking care about ubuntu phones
<Yahn> Shankey, all of that happens behind closed doors. We have no idea who they are/aren't talking to
<Shankey> atleast they should have lauched other smartphones of ubuntu
<Yahn> Shankey, sure with unlimited money and manpower
<Yahn> but it's not like that
<Yahn> 3 devices in one year for a platform in it's infancy is a good start
<Yahn> I agree that the BQ hardware available doesn't really get the blood pumping
<Yahn> but it's more than a case of clicking your fingers and making high end hardware appear
<Shankey> yeah it is but i wish that developers can go through this IRC so that they will be came to know tha how eager we are for ubuntu phones
<Shankey> only we can do is "finger crossed"
<Yahn> Shankey, I feel the same way. I want a flagship Ubuntu phone
<Yahn> the Ubuntu Edge was a dream come true
<Yahn> shame it didn't make it
<Shankey> yeah ubuntu edge 4 gb of ram OMG!!!...what a phone that was
<Yahn> I wonder how far it went through prototyping
<Shankey> http://techfrag.com/2015/10/10/ubuntu-touch-almost-ready-oneplus-one-heading-soon-oneplus-2/ look this oneplus phones will have ubuntu OS
<Yahn> I want an official device though. I don't want to rely solely on a community build
<Shankey> that will definitly come if canonical generate money for maufacturing
<Yahn> I tried to flash Ubuntu on my OnePlus One and it was not a great experience
<Shankey> One plus is community build??
<Yahn> yeah let me find the link
<Yahn> https://wiki.ubports.com/w/OnePlus_One
<Shankey> damn!!! now this disappoints me
<Yahn> is the OnePlus One popular in India?
<Yahn> When I was over there I ended buying a cheap MicroMax emergency phone
<Yahn> I have no idea what OS it ran. It wasn't Android
<Yahn> this was about 6 years ago now
<Shankey> TO an extend...But poplular phones are samsung micromax and xiaomi...people buys android phones in india because they are cheap in price
<Shankey> and one most special reason to buy android is to join whatsapp
<Yahn> what about iPhones?
<Yahn> too expensive?
<Shankey> yup its too expensive
<Yahn> too expensive everywhere IMO
<Shankey> i phone 6s current price is 65000/INR approx...and same quality android phones are 8000/ with 4g support
<Shankey> who wants iphone it sucks
<Yahn> well they're nice devices but far too expensive
<Shankey> yes
<Yahn> is that price for the cheapest 6S btw?
<Shankey> yup
<Shankey> also depends on internel memory size
<Shankey> i hate apple cz
<Shankey> no downloading at all....bluetooth supported only to apple
<Shankey> ....no songs support from extra source
<Yahn> that same model is 57867 INR here
<Yahn> you can copy music on to an iPhone
<Yahn> even without iTunes
<Shankey> yup for that we need to sync to itunes
<Yahn> you can do it with Ubuntu I'm pretty sure
<Yahn> it's been a long time since I've used iOS & Ubuntu together
<Yahn> you're right in saying iOS is restrictive though
<Yahn> something simple as adding a custom ringtone was a nightmare for such a long time
<Yahn> such basic functionality
<Shankey> we both hope that ubuntu phones would be in our hands soon
<Shankey> so that we can do anything d way we want
<Yahn> 2016 will hopefully be an interesting year
<Shankey> yup may be
<Shankey> and thanx a lot for giving me such a precious time
<Shankey> it was nice talking to all users specially you thanx alot
<Yahn> alavidā
<frecel> popey: how is it that generally speaking people on official ubuntu hangouts have significantly worst mics than the average person on jb mumble?
<popey> hah
<TJ-> Why was it the live feed for Firefox 41.0.2 on 15.10 reported 'no suitable codec' but the recorded video is fine? (HTML5/Video enabled) ?
<who_me> TJ-, missing Flash perhaps?
<who_me> TJ-, livestreams use flash
<TJ-> Flash? In this day and age!?
<vitimiti> Yes
<TJ-> That seems like a very poor choice.
<who_me> Can you point us to a stream using  just HTML5 TJ- ?
<who_me> I've yet to see one and it's not like the major browsers flock to support HLS either
<TJ-> who_me: The recorded video of the plenary is delivered over HTMl5/Video but the Live was unavailable; Youtube reported missing codec, but said nothing about requiring FLash
<frecel> you can probably open the stream in vlc
<who_me> TJ-, might've not said it, but for me it flashed the warning and the went to flash
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase
<dragonbite> REPORT: The box for logging in to join the IRC via the browser is too small to display the captcha images AND the part that tells you what to click on.  I had to guess from the collection of pictures what it was wanting me to click on.
<jose> dragonbite: mind reporting it on #ubuntu-website? I'll follow up with you there
<frecel> Are people actually rating all their music?
<frecel> I've never used that
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Where has Ubuntu enjoyed the greatest adoption rate?  e.g. Asia? Europe? India? USA? South America?  Has this adoption been as expected, better or worse?
<who_me> TJ-, I looked more into the issue. YT does indeed use DASH for streaming but FF 41 (and older) seem to support it fully. On FF41, visiting YT Gaming and choosing a live stream gives me the flash player. On firefox-trunk (aka nightly) I get the HTML5 player and all the various resolution options like 720p60, 1080p60...
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Any other announcements like Microsoft using Ubuntu for their Linux-based Azure offering?
<who_me> seem not to*
<TJ-> who_me: thanks for testing. I disabled firefox-trunk after the 15.10 move; I had it with 14.04. That may explain why :)
<mhall119> dragonbite: the keynote has ended
<hwpplayer1> test
<ogra_> failed
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2015-11-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<TURKISH_UBUNTU_L> hey guys
<_Ridgewing> 25 minutes to go till Jane !
<dpm> o/
<dpm> everyone ready for the Q&A?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | Ask the CEO: Jane Silber's Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22613/ask-the-ceo-jane-silbers-qa/
<balloons> q and a time!
<_Ridgewing> dpm: I am, not sure about the oTher guys.
 * _Ridgewing slides PopeyFan a beer.
<popey> uhoh
<dpm> ok, about to start
<_Ridgewing> ok
<_Ridgewing> Where do we paste questions in ? Here or the etherpad ?
<PopeyFan> ok
<popey> QUESTION: Are Microsoft buying Canonical :) ?
<_Ridgewing> I can see Jane .
<banananana> LOL
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Can you give us 'some' idea as to what month the Convergence Phone will be ready in the online stores ?
<mhall119> popey: you can do tech support calls for them :)
<popey> true
<dpm> thanks everyone,
<cm-t> :D
<dpm> picking the first questions now
<BrianLinuxing> Question: Jane, what are your thoughts on the UbuntuPhone? Release date, markets, availability etc
<_Ridgewing> Question: what are your thoughts on religion and believe system ? e.g. Is Open source a belief system ?
<mhall119> QUESTION: what current Ubuntu development are you most excited to see happening over the next year?
<_Ridgewing> **belief
<popey> QUESTION: What laptop do you personally own, so we know which one to get which will get bugs fixed faster :) ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When will Unity8 land for broader testing? When do you think it will be default?
<cm-t> >< popey
<kyrofa> popey, hahaha
<ahayzen> QUESTION: How has the return rate of the devices been? And are the manufacturers generally happy with how the releases have gone?
<banananana> QUESTION: are the orange matchboxes (raspbery pi) for sale? and if not why not
<dpm> good questions everyone!
<dpm> oh, missed popey's one!
<popey> outrage!
<ahayzen> hah
<faenil> popey: lol
<BrianLinuxing> Good question about the phone.
<_Ridgewing> good answer !
<ogra_> dpm, that tells everything !!!
<mhall119> QUESTION: I remember in a previous Q&A you said that you personally use WhatsApp and need it on your daily driver phone, is there any progress on partnering with Facebook to get that, or are you working on migrating to Telegram?
<cm-t> ↑ that means it is included or not in the "good questions" everyone ?
<mariogrip> this is so cool, I feel like a "fangirl" when the ceo at canonical here!
<banananana> QUESTION: what happened with the Meizu Ubuntu Phones?
<ogra_> (softpedia: canonical not wanting to admit being bought by microsoft in public !!)
<mhall119> ogra_: lol
<dpm> wow, great questions everyone!
<banananana> dpm: thanks
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Where did you go to University ?
<BrianLinuxing> Question: are Canonical intent on buying Microsoft ? :)
<cm-t> "everyone" does this really include popey ?
<svij> cm-t: haha
<ryanleesipes> QUESTION: Are there any partners Ubuntu is in talks with that have a focus on North America?
<Benaissa> What's the new about ROS (Robot Operating System) in ubuntu
<_Ridgewing> ^ ryanleesipes : excellent question !
<ryanleesipes> (In regards to the phone)
<mhall119> QUESTION: Red Hat's CEO recently wrote a book about leading an open-source oriented company, have you given any thoughts on writing a book?
<BrianLinuxing> Thanks Jane, good answer.
<mhall119> Benaissa: start your question with QUESTION or it will not be seen
<mh> I just wanted to say "Thank you" to everyone who works  on Ubuntu.
<mhall119> I suppose I can allow two :)
<_Ridgewing> .... so Open source is a Tool, then. Good.
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What was the Canonical's response when  Microsoft released continuum?
<Jarlath> QUESTION: You mentioned expanding app, scope and feature offerings in the future. Can we expect performance to improve or should current users upgrade their hardware if they want better performance?
<banananana> QUESTION: in witch country/contintent is Ubuntu the most popular?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Where do you see open source and Ubuntu in the "Internet of Things" market that is growing. Do you think this will affect the appeal of open source more traditional markets like desktop computing?
<mhall119> mariogrip: mine was "welcome to the future, what took you so long?"
<popey> QUESTION: What release of Ubuntu would you take when stranded on a desert island?
<_Ridgewing> QTESTION: What is canonical's position on doing a Tablet kickstarter campaign, as MShuttleworth has said develoment is sorely needed in his Q&A, yesterday.
<cm-t> popey >.<
<Benaissa> QUESTION: What's the new about ROS (Robot Operating System) in ubuntu ?
<mariogrip> mhall119: :P
<popey> So many questions!
<cm-t> is true :')
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Do you see an opportunity in smart cars? Has there been any interest from any partners?
<pstolowski> QUESTION: would you say cloud is becoming more important given how much market share ubuntu has in the cloud? or do you see all markets equally important?
<mhall119> yeah, better get questions in now or there won't be time to answer it
<komputes> QUESTION: Could you elaborate on why you feel Ubuntu Edge is not a good convergence scenario?
<_Ridgewing> Much Questions #dodge
<mhall119> komputes: ?
<svij> QUESTION: If you have a chance to go back in time and change something in Ubuntu, which you can't do now anymore. What would it be?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: will we ever see an Ubuntu watch? (snappy watch :)
<kyrofa> komputes, wasn't that a hybrid Ubuntu/Android device?
<ryanleesipes> QUESTION: Have you considered a deep partnership (or acquisition) with companies like System76 in order to bring a line a convergent devices?
<ogra_> snappy !!
<komputes> mhall119: she said it as 'clunky', which doesn't explain discontinuing it.
<_Ridgewing> dpm, We need to speed up question (not just from me) .. as there are so many, and Jane is taking 5 mins per question.
<svij> QUESTION: Are you coming to UbuCon Summit and UbuCon Europe? ;)
<mhall119> komputes: oh, you mean Ubuntu on Android
<komputes> Personally I still think a dockable computer the size of a phone is very interesting alternative to a laptop.
<ogra_> komputes, it will come ...
<mhall119> komputes: that's still planned, it just won't be a phone running Android
<mhall119> it will be a phone running Ubuntu :)
<komputes> ogra_: perhaps virtualization on top of a phone OS  at some point.
<mhall119> komputes: so it was the Android use that was clunky
<svij> QUESTION: What do you say about criticism about Canonical IP policy? Don't you think a bit clear policy would be better for everybody?
<ogra_> komputes, why would you virtualize ? you can run native ubuntu for both usecases
<kyrofa> komputes, agreed, but the reason it wasn't a "good convergence scenario," in my mind, is that it isn't just pure Ubuntu
<ogra_> komputes, but once the phone moved to snappy even running VMs will be possible
<ryanleesipes> QUESTION: What is Canonical doing as a company to promote the desktop to PC manufacturers?
<mhall119> QUESTION: This UOS we had a 10 year old wondering what he needs to learn in order to one day work at Canonical, do you have any advice for young students who already have an interest in software and open source?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Will Canonical ever have own brand phones like the nexus (or lumia)?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Do you agree they'll be a good benefit to a massive #convergence party to celebrate the convergence phone in Q1, 2016 ? Esp. London.
<ryanleesipes> QUESTION: An Artificial Intelligence background, eh? Are you familiar with the Mycroft project. Any interest in getting something like this available in Unity 8 to operate like Siri or Cortana on their respective platforms? (Shameless self-promotion).
<tedg> Heh, when the machines take over, will they be running Ubuntu? ;-)
<kenvandine> of course they will be
<frecel> hardy heron had the best default wallpaper of all Ubuntu releases
<_Ridgewing> agreed !
<mhall119> tedg: "I am what I am, because of who you all were" :)
<ogra_> tedg, you havent heard of snappy skynet yet ?
<tedg> Heh, it is still under review in the store ;-)
<_Ridgewing> http://askubuntu.com/questions/121379/how-do-i-install-wallpapers-from-older-releases/121380#121380
<mhall119> now I'm curious which shirts she doesn't like
<ogra_> the sevilla UDS one was definitely the worst
<frecel> _Ridgewing: I just have to find someone who will make me a matching brown KDE theme
<CheeseBurg> ryanleesipes: I second your question
<_Ridgewing> frecel: www.fiverr.com
<frecel> haha
<mhall119> ogra_: what was that, jaunty or karmic?
<ogra_> mhall119, i think jaunty, not sure anymore
<_Ridgewing> frecel: The artist'll probably v=be from India or Pakistan, thou ;-)
 * mhall119 wasn't there, so didn't get that shirt
<ogra_> you wouldnt want it :)
<mhall119> I don't have dresser space for any more anyway
<mhall119> though I do want one of those Wily shirts
<kenvandine> me too!
<ogra_> +1
<_Ridgewing> +1
<hwpplayer1> What are your standards when you talk to other communites and Linux companies ?
<mhall119> hwpplayer1: start your questions with QUESTION
<ogra_> ... else they get lost
<mhall119> also, please be more specific in your question
<hwpplayer1> QUESTION : What are your standards when you talk to other communites and Linux companies ?
<hwpplayer1> i'll try for a better question thanks
<ryanleesipes> QUESTION: Pricing for services like Landscape seemed very much aimed at large enterprises. Have you considered a stripped down, cheaper version of the service for startups, small to medium-sized businesses, and local and state governments?
<frecel> QUESTION: When talking vendors does Canonical put any emphasis on promoting open/libre software or simply promotes the software supported by Canonical?
<ogra_> frecel, whats the difference ?
<kyrofa> frecel, Canonical software IS open... ?
<mhall119> frecel: we were able to get MediaTek to release their kernel sources as part of our partnership with Bq, that was a pretty big ddeal
<frecel> ogra_: it is, but I can encourage someone to use Ubuntu without ever mentioning the fact that it's open source
<ryanleesipes> QUESTION: Will you answer questions you didn't have time to during this, in a blog post or the like after?
<_Ridgewing> she needs to-do an AMA !
<frecel> an AMA in r/Ubuntu would be awesome
<Dragos> dpm:  Hi
<mhall119> an AMA is a great idea
<Guest16648> What us talking you too long to deliver Unity8/Mir
<Dragos> desktop gadgets for ubuntu will be cool
<Dragos> another thing will be cool will be ubuntu 16.04 LTS using mir instead of X11
<michelr> QUESTION : beside convergence, can we imagine some kind of equiv of Apple's continuity, specifically 'Handoff'' : instant communication between  a phone and a computer  ?
<Dragos> QUESTION:How do i join canonical?
<Guest16648> It will be good to know what Dragos said
<JasonSinas> QUESTION: I have an important question: How the hell do you pronounce Ubuntu?
<Dragos> ? Guest16648
<JasonSinas> I think thats what everyone wants to know.
<ogra_> Dragos, http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<Guest16648> about mir and X11
<mhall119> Dragos: 16.04 will be using Unity 7 and Xorg, it's already been decided, but there will be a testable version using Mir and Unity 8
<Dragos> what happened to Unity 8
<mhall119> Dragos: still under heavy development
<Guest16648> can anyone please explain the difficulties in releasing a stable Mir?
<komputes> CheeseBurg: QNX is probably best placed  regarding  self-driving cars.
<Dragos> oh..
<ogra_> Dragos, 16.04 has to be supported for 5 years ... you dont want that with a super new and not yet fully tested desktop
<mhall119> Guest16648: implementing enough features in Unity 8 for it to replace Unity 7
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION, Will Jane do a reddit AMA ???
<_Ridgewing> dpm: ^ make sure you ask this so we can continue ...
<JasonSinas> HAHAHAHA @mhall119
<Guest16648> Its almost 2 years but still its junk..
<mhall119> Guest16648: it's not a small task
<dobey> mir is "stable"; it's shipping on retail phones.
<ogra_> Guest16648, it supports so much more things than Xorg and Xorg took many years too
<mariogrip> Working at Canonical is my biggest dream...
<Guest16648> i know, i personally think that Oragnization is not helping new comers to learn and connect to build things
<JasonSinas> @Guest yess
<French_31> # QUESTION Hello J
<DanChapman> +1 mariogrip
<Guest16648> its too complicated to even report a Bug
<mhall119> Guest16648: if you think you can help us impove that, I encourage you to get involved
<Guest16648> i wanna get invloved and i have tried but i got no where
<ogra_> Guest16648, start at the #ubuntu-mir channel
<Guest16648> just answering questions of ASKUBUNTU
<ogra_> thats where the developers coordinate their work
<hwpplayer1> QUESTION : How many Linux community do you support ? Will you support more  ?
<JasonSinas> Are you even a developer? @Guest
<Guest16648> It depends what i have to develop in ur sense of talk
<French_31> Don't you think it's urgent to port ubuntu phone apps to desktop ubuntu  ? add value to all !!! : valorize devellopers work, enchance desktop possiblity and lightness of the os ^^
<kyrofa> JasonSinas, https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu = "oo-boon-too"
<_Ridgewing> Tablet +1
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: with the Discussion about background processes in mind, do you think that you need more developers for the phone project?
<Dragos> QUESTION:Will ubuntu 16.04 LTS will suport touchscreen interface with touchscreen module?
<dobey> French_31: no, the solution to that is to work to further convergence
<JasonSinas> @kyrofa THANK YOU!!!
<JasonSinas> I was hoping for oo-bun-to...
<mhall119> French_31: Ubuntu phone apps will already run on the desktop
<Guest16648> what exactly is a developer? JasonSinas
<mhall119> but the current desktop doesn't offer safe confinement, so they're not made available through the store
<dobey> a developer is one who develops
<kyrofa> Dragos, Ubuntu has supported touchscreens for... ever
<JasonSinas> @Guest developer
<JasonSinas> dɪˈvɛləpə(r)/
<JasonSinas> noun
<JasonSinas> noun: developer; plural noun: developers
<JasonSinas>     a person or thing that develops something.
<JasonSinas>     "a property developer"
<Dragos> oh ok
<Freya_guy> hello, sorry I'm late! I hope we still have sometime. I have a question.
<dobey> mhall119: the phone apps also do not integrate well with the traditional environment
<tedg> Ha, kyrofa I'm telling bregma that you called him forever old ;-)
<kyrofa> tedg, HAHAHA
<Guest16648> In Open Source community what developers develop?
<_Ridgewing> dpm: PLEAASE ask about Jane doing a Reddit AMA before we end , cheers.
<dobey> Guest16648: they develop open source
<Freya_guy> aww.. is the question about unity dock has been asked yet? Especially about its  movability?
<mhall119> French_31: it's been asked a million times in the past, always the same answer
<dobey> mhall119: Freya_guy not French_31
<Freya_guy> also can 15.10 users download and use Gnome Software center?
<JasonSinas> @Guest Depends what you develop in particular...
<Freya_guy> so no? :( thanks
<mhall119> dobey: thanks, tab-complete failed me
<cyphermox> always the mythical man-month story really.
<Guest16648> then it should be simple for new people to come and understand whts going on in is this community
<JasonSinas> @Guest For example, I work for Xiaomi and I develop HTML5 applications.
<dobey> Guest16648: it's plenty simple
<JasonSinas> @Guest Umm
<Dragos> mhall119: is it posible to run osx apps on ubuntu>
<mhall119> Guest16648: again, if you can help us, come help us. Join #ubuntu-community-team or #ubuntu-devel
<mhall119> Dragos: no
<Dragos> oh
<cyphermox> Guest16648: what makes you feel that it's complicated? you should bring your specific concerns to the other channels, as mhall119 mentioned :)
<mhall119> JasonSinas: when will we get a Xiaomi Ubuntu Phone?
<dobey> Guest16648: however, joining an irc channel and trolling because you for some reason don't like a piece of software, is not developing things :)
<Freya_guy> [udsbotu]
<Freya_guy> 1 minute left in this session! <-- what is this?
<JasonSinas> @mhall Totally agree.
<Dragos> mhall119: can i help?
<Guest16648> but i dint think so... lets head to Mir site for proofing itd simplicity
<mhall119> Dragos: anybody can help :)
<Dragos> ok
<cyphermox> Freya_guy: just reminder because the schedules can be tight
<French_31> mhall119
<French_31>  Thank's, i did'no know :) Ubuntu miss a REAL "end user commity to drive the dev work ^^ Its a real weak to by pass what end users have to say ^^
<Dragos> irc client for ubuntu?
<Freya_guy> thanks
<_Ridgewing> dpm: PLEAASE ask about Jane doing a Reddit AMA before we end , cheers.
<Freya_guy> Dragos: pidgin
<mhall119> French_31: in Ubuntu, the people who do the work decide the work
<mariogrip> need year i think we need 2 hours for Q&A with the ceo
<Dragos> thnx
<mariogrip> (next summit)
<JasonSinas> @mhall I have not heard of any plans for a Xiaomi Ubuntu phone.
<mhall119> Dragos: there are many IRC clients for Ubuntu, XChat, irssi, even empathy and pidgin
<JasonSinas> @mhall And it is unlikely at this point.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<mhall119> JasonSinas: just saying, Xiaomi and Ubuntu would be a great match :)
<kenvandine> +1
<mhall119> nice hardware, nice software
<DanChapman> +1
<Guest16648> haha mhall119
<JasonSinas> @mhall Yes, but the problem is much more complicated.
<Dragos> mhall119: sudo apt-get install joy happines comunity
<mhall119> JasonSinas: oh I know, but a guy can be hopeful right?
<dobey> mhall119: follow the porting guide ;)
<JasonSinas> @mhall We have worked on MIUI for a long time (nearly five years now).
<Guest16648> Dragos now whitespaces in apt-get install please
<mhall119> dobey: you over-estimate my technical abilities
<Dragos> Guest16648: sudo apt-get install sorry
<ogra_> mhall119, but it has the exact steps !
<mariogrip> snappy install :)
<mhall119> ogra_: still over-estimating me :)
<wililupy> juju deploy :)
<ogra_> mhall119, nevar !
<JasonSinas> @mhall What we are doing however is opening up out platform more, for example Windows 10 for the Mi4
<dobey> mhall119: convince ogra_ to do it for you. i hear whisky helps ;)
<ogra_> :D
<Freya_guy> I have another question although it is too late to answer on the video, why does installing gnome-desktop breaks Ubuntu? I have done this twice and it always breaks light-dm and gdm. I am a vapid distro hopper, I remind you. lol
<kyrofa> Ah! Not an LTS?!
<popey> Correct answer!
<mhall119> maybe JasonSinas can help me port Ubuntu to a Xiaomi phone
<kyrofa> What if it's unstable?
<Guest16648> we dont compare things like Windows does so dont say anything about windows here
<BrianLinuxing> Good set of questions, I enjoyed Jane's candid answers :)
<CheeseBurg> Thanks Jane!
<JasonSinas> @mhall logsington@gmail.com for any questions.
<JasonSinas> Not a good place to ask this.
<hwpplayer1> thanks
<_Ridgewing> it's over.
<popey> Nicely done silbs!
<dobey> Freya_guy: why don't you install the ubuntu-gnome metapackage?
<mhall119> thank you for all the answers silbs
<BrianLinuxing> thanks dpm
<ogra_> thanks silbs !!!
<hwpplayer1> Have a good day
<Dragos> buy
<Dragos> bye
<JasonSinas> However, I would be more than happy if Canonical contacts my people at Xiaomi about this. @mhall
<wililupy> Bye, Thanks!
<Freya_guy> dobey: I installed the full desktop package for gnome. But after I removed it  (gnome-dekstop), it broke the lightdm.
<elopio> thank you.
<_Ridgewing> Bye Jane !
<balloons> thanks everyone!
<Guest16648> why its hard for ubuntu to use latest stable Kernel?
<Freya_guy> so im on elementaryos right now, its okay to use.
<Freya_guy> :)
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<Dragos> ubuntu for kids :)
<_Ridgewing> ok
<dobey> Freya_guy: i don't think that's what gnome-desktop is
<dobey> anyway
<balloons> my favorite asrtwork is also hardy heron :p
<mhall119> JasonSinas: if you can PM me a good contact email or phone #, I will be happy to pass it on to someone at Canonical who can do that
<dobey> Guest16648: it does use it just fine
<dobey> Guest16648: stop trolling :)
<dpm> sorry we couldn't go through all of the questions, but I think it was a great one
<Freya_guy> anyway, thanks for this AMA guys
<Freya_guy> later. cheers
<JasonSinas> @mhall Thing is, if Xiaomi contacts us about this, we would be more than happy to co-develop a custom ROM for   Ubuntu for the Xiaomi flagship devices.
<mhall119> JasonSinas: didn't you say you work for Xiaomi?
<ogra_> JasonSinas, dont hold back !
<JasonSinas> Yes
<JasonSinas> But
<ogra_> (i'd buy it)
<Dragos> mhall119: ubuntu for kids
<Dragos> my project
<mhall119> Dragos: look at edubuntu and join the #edubuntu IRC channel
<JasonSinas> I am mainly a HTML developer for MiCloud
<JasonSinas> There are lots of departments where I work
<mhall119> JasonSinas: understood, but if you can give us a contact for the correct department to talk to about this, I'll have somebody from our side do that
<Dragos> no not edubuntu an text based os with teaches kids how to install packages, add repositories etd, until they have a fully working kubuntu laptop
<JasonSinas> Again, Canonical is more than welcome to contact us, just like Microsoft did with their Windows 10 ROM.
<JasonSinas> @mhall Sorry, didn't read that.
 * popey would love a Xiaomi phone running Ubuntu. They make some nice devices!
<JasonSinas> I can't eactly do that. We have a LOT of departments and most of them are Chinese only.
<mhall119> JasonSinas: feel free to PM me, probably don't want to post contact details in a public/logged channel
<mhall119> JasonSinas: we have people who can contact those departments
<Dragos> bye
<JasonSinas> Okay, please link?
<mhall119> JasonSinas: link to what?
<JasonSinas> I am just used to chat.
<JasonSinas> IRC
<JasonSinas> We use WeChat.
<JasonSinas> Link me to a convo and I'll be there in a flash.
<JasonSinas> I am legitimately untrested.
<JasonSinas> *interested
<JasonSinas> @mhall I meant II am not used to chat on IRC. My keyboard is running out of juice so it is doubleclicking
<Guest16648> Can anyone explain why there is games for Ubuntu?
<mhall119> JasonSinas: you can email me mhall119@ubuntu.com to continue this if you'd like
<JasonSinas> Okay
<JasonSinas> I will reply by tomorrow and then forward you to a few departments.
<Andreas_288> Are there plans to bring Ubuntu touch to the Fairphone 2?
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2015-11-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<rahul> Hi it is morning in portland, OR
<Guest33504> Hi it is morning in Portland, OR
<Guest33504> good morning everyone.
<Guest33504> I have a question for CEO, can I shoot for it?
<Lrtcfr> Hi
<ubuntuer> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Track:  | UOS 15.11 Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22646/uos-1511-track-summaries/
<dpm> everyone set for the plenary? :-)
<nhaines> dpm: all set now.  :)
<dpm> \o/
<slangasek> mhall119, dholbach: I assume someone will be passing me the hangout info for joining :)
<slangasek> and done
<slangasek> I assumed correctly!
<dholbach> :)
<popey> o/ i need it too
<dholbach> go go go!
<popey> got it
<wxl> we on yet?
<nhaines> wxl: soon™!
<wxl> XD
<balloons> everyone ready!
<balloons> go time
<wxl> nhaines: okie dokie, then. i guess i;ll just wait patiently©.
<dpm> we should be ready in a minute
<mhall119> bear with us guys, Google forgot to give us a "Start Broadcast" button :)
<jcastro> sorry guys, some technical issues
<wxl> beer with us you said?
<popey> #blamejcastro
<popey> \o/ beer
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<mhall119> #listentopopey
<wxl> wow, popey, just wow.
<nhaines> Yay, they're talking about something I'm doing!  \o/
<_Ridgewing> Hiyas everybody - I was on the bus - did I miss much ?
<nhaines> _Ridgewing: nope, just a recap about Ubucon Summit.
<_Ridgewing> ok, cheers.
 * _Ridgewing slides nhaines a beer ...
 * mhall119 hopes _Ridgewing brought enough for everybody
 * balloons looks over at nhaines silently
<_Ridgewing> It's only Kopparberg (cider) I'm afraid. http://www.kopparberg.co.uk/cider
<therealpopey> who of the presenters is typing?
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Why wasn't there a track about /r/Ubuntu on reddit and it's problems with that site. That is : I asked dpm, several times if Jane silbur would do an AMA in the ask a CEO session, yesterday ?
<balloons> _Ridgewing, ?
<balloons> I'm confused by your question
<_Ridgewing> balloons: You need to be more specific, I'm afraid.
<balloons> _Ridgewing, that's what I'm hoping you can be
<balloons> more specific
<alecu> we love scopes!
<dobey> _Ridgewing: why would there be a whole track about reddit?
<therealpopey> hahaha
<dpm> _Ridgewing, the plenary is presentation-style to offer an overview of the track content. It's not Q&A-like, but I can probably answer your question here
<ogra_> celebration !
<_Ridgewing> balloons: Because Jane the CEO needs to be asked if she could do a reddit AskMeAnything on behalf of Ubuntu.
<balloons> _Ridgewing, ahh. That's a different and more easily stated question. Will Jane do an IAMA? You can ask her!
<popey> yeah, just drop her an email
<dobey> or a twit on twitter or something
<_Ridgewing> Really, she'll listen to me ?#
<popey> Of course!
<sergiusens> balloons, he indirectly did in the Q&A with Jane yesterday, but his question didn't make it. I guess he wonders why more than anything else
<dpm> _Ridgewing, generally tracks are based on topics to group a set of sessions, I'm not sure how not or r/Ubuntu could fit as a track. However, if you have anything you'd like to discuss particular to reddit, proposing a session or an item on a roundtable could have been a good idea. I.e. you don't need to ask permission, that's the nice thing about contributing to Ubuntu :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, ahh, thanks for the background :-)
<popey> there were a _ton_ of questions yesterday
<sergiusens> and I suppose it is because dpm started picking questions from people who hadn't had any answered before
<dpm> yeah
<popey> yeah, you kinda have to
<dpm> unfortunately, we couldn't go through all of the questions
<popey> we used to have to do that with marks Q&A
<popey> he used to get flooded in the first 10 mins :)
<sergiusens> LXD IS awesome!
<dpm> I mentioned it on the hangout, I had to start being selective, so apologies to anyone who didn't get their questions asked
<dpm> however,
 * _Ridgewing feels too unworthy to ask Jane for an iAMA.
<dpm> I'm pretty certain every person got at least one question (if not more) answered
<popey> _Ridgewing, feel free to email one of us and we'll forward it on if you don't want to
<popey> (but really, she's very approachable)
<_Ridgewing> ok, will do.
<balloons> yea, https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/try-it/ is cool
<balloons> try it!
 * therealpopey hugs popey
<popey> O_O
<dpm> that kind of gives away who therealpopey is
 * _Ridgewing hope therealpopey isn't a splinter group !
<popey> hehe
<therealpopey> :-)
<balloons> I think we lost popey2 and popey3
<mhall119> quick, clone some more
<therealpopey> all right all right... I guess I'm late for the popey party
<dobey> they're all just a bunch of popets
<popey> *applause*
<balloons> where do popey clones go when they umm, pass on?
<dobey> carousel
<wxl> renew!
<wxl> renew!
<dobey> :)
<balloons> for those counting, yes you can see 4 doors in my background
<dobey> you shouldn't do hangouts from hotel california
<balloons> are you saying I can leave then?
<dobey> obviously not. those doorways are portals unto themselves
<wxl> nooooooooooo not flash
<dobey> wxl: no spoilers!
<popey> FLASH!
 * balloons runs shaken from such a sight of popey
<popey> waiting for my neighbour to light a massive firework
<dpm> popey, make sure to unmute!
<popey> omg, no much noise!
<_Ridgewing> my video isn't working.
<_Ridgewing> oh now it is .. now it isnt .. oh now it is .... etc etc
<popey> stop blinking
<dobey> yay bufferring
<dholbach> baby noises! :-)
<dpm> getting new contributors into Ubuntu early
<dholbach> haha, yes
<mhall119> gah, chrome has gone crazy and is slaughtering my hard drive
<balloons> popey, I love the backlight
<popey> lava lamp
<balloons> it's like apocalypse popey
<dpm> popey doing the guy fawlkes impression
<wxl> mhall119: blame pepperflash :)
<dpm> (or whatever it's spelled)
<balloons> popey is the new black!
<mhall119> everytime I open the Dash, Chrome seems to want to write all 3Gb of it's ram usage to swap
<balloons> live more on the edge mhall119. No swap
<popey> \o/ js scopes
<mhall119> no chrome is easier
<balloons> js copes!!!
<balloons> fireworks!
<_Ridgewing> Just wondering but what are people's "non-Recommended for you" videos to the right-hand-side of the youtube feed ?
<popey> My legal council recommends i don't answer that.
<dpm> we should make "jscopes" official
<_Ridgewing> Here's my screenshot : http://imgur.com/no1Cjpp
<alecu> eat your vegetables!
<nhaines> You're welcome!
<hwpplayer1> What was the topic ?
<dobey> _Ridgewing: ask youtube. the're recommendations based on your history and what you're watching
<alecu> Thanks to all for the summit!
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<dpm>  ____   _    ____ _______   __  _____ ___ __  __ _____
<dpm> |  _ \ / \  |  _ \_   _\ \ / / |_   _|_ _|  \/  | ____|
<dpm> | |_) / _ \ | |_) || |  \ V /    | |  | || |\/| |  _|
<dpm> |  __/ ___ \|  _ < | |   | |     | |  | || |  | | |___
<dpm> |_| /_/   \_\_| \_\|_|   |_|     |_| |___|_|  |_|_____|
<nhaines> Haha, we'll have Ubuntu Drinking Summit at Ubucon Summit.  :D
<_Ridgewing> dobey: Not all of them !
<dholbach> :-D
<dpm> good work everyone
<popey> \o/
<dobey> _Ridgewing: yes all of them. :)
<hwpplayer1> thanks
<nhaines> Thanks to everyone's hard work.  :)
 * _Ridgewing wonders if viewers have the same videos ?
<balloons> here's to a great UOS
<ahayzen> \o/
<dobey> no, i see different videos there
<_Ridgewing> dobey: Prove it ! (screenshot)
<balloons> by definition.. _Ridgewing <> dobey
<balloons> therefore his videos are not yours
<_Ridgewing> Yes, but I'd to know what other peoples' are.
<dobey> well some are possibly the same
<_Ridgewing> ahh !
<dobey> some are other UOS or UDS videos
<dobey> or ubuntu on air videos
<_Ridgewing> Where's the overflow video session ?
<dobey> some are other "online summit" videos for random things, but because they were done via google hangouts, appear as "related"
<_Ridgewing> dobey, screnshot'll do fine.
<_Ridgewing> Where's the overflow video session ?
<dobey> if you want to know the algorithm, get a job at google working on youtube related/recommended videos :)
<hwpplayer1> what do you think about erlang
<dobey> what about erlang?
<hwpplayer1> which is good for mission critical software
<_Ridgewing> why would I want to know the algorithm ? Just wanna know what video are there FOR YOU.
<dobey> my experiences with erlang are not good
<hwpplayer1> like what ? dobey
<_Ridgewing> Where's the overflow video session ?
<dobey> _Ridgewing: well, why do you care what youtube recommends for me? that's for me to know, not you :)
<dobey> hwpplayer1: couchdb
<_Ridgewing> dobey: Privacy is not transparency in my book, but there you go. I guess commeradery can fail, sometimes
<hwpplayer1> i saw that db on startpage
<hwpplayer1> thanks
<hwpplayer1> can we use postgres
<dobey> _Ridgewing: there is no "summary" for "overflow" which is just a special track for managing the schedule when people want
<dobey> _Ridgewing: privacy is privacy. and it's my choice whether i want to share any private information or not. you begging me to do so isn't going to change my mind :)
<dobey> hwpplayer1: you can use whatever db you want to use
<_Ridgewing> dobey: Cool down man , It's your walled garden,
<hwpplayer1> ok i understand
<hwpplayer1> by the way ubuntu hangouts are very good
<hwpplayer1> yesterday i watched CEO
<_Ridgewing> we all did.
<hwpplayer1> Have a good day
<hwpplayer1> take care
<hwpplayer1> bye
<_Ridgewing> Popey cam lies ! http://popey.com/webcam/
<_Ridgewing> It's night time there, now.
<hwpplayer1> ok here too
<dpm> have a nice rest of the day everyone! o/
<popey> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-plenary.html
<_Ridgewing> popey, Where do we hangout now ?#
<dobey> give it a few months ChanServ, there'll be another session then
<popey> #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-discuss #ubuntu-uk #ubuntu-community-team
<popey> lots of places
 * _Ridgewing re-furls and puts away his Free Software fleg, for another six months.
<_Ridgewing> We fought well. But I think Jane the CEO took CTFlag this year !
#ubuntu-uos-plenary 2015-11-08
<MilhoDroid> hello everybody :D
